# Have I got a bios virus?

## geta

Hello,

I've got two very strange symptoms at the moment:

- Persistent: When I do a cold start with my computer (by cold I mean cold, after not having run it for about 1 hour) the screen isn't woken up (the light just stays orange), but the computer starts normally.

I then ssh into my machine (from a laptop) and do a reboot, on this "warm" start the screen is woken up and I get the normal display as expected. I've already swapped the screen against a different one, but both show the same behaviour.

- A few days ago I did a kernel upgrade. After rebooting I just got a screen showing "GRUB" once - no grub menu, no grub command line. I had to get the live-cd and reinstall grub into the MBR.

Somehow I have the feeling that I've caught some nasty bios virus. It all seems too much of a coincidence. So what linux tools are there to check if I have a bios virus? By the way: I can't change the graphic card because I haven't got a spare one laying around.

Cheers, geta

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

You can try to flash the Bios with the same or newer Biosversion from the manufacturers homepage.

----------

